
New Skype for Linux client released, built on Web technology - vezycash
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/07/skype-for-linux-is-resurrected-available-now-as-an-alpha/
======
2bluesc
It's worth mentioning that the Skype for Linux Alpha FAQ[0] mentions that this
build is (finally) 64-bit and 32-bit support may not come.

I for one welcome this. The last time I installed Skype on Arch Linux it
installed 200MB+ of lib32 dependencies[1]. I'm sure this will be replaced with
100MB of web browser stuff, but perhaps a step forward and simplifies the
lives of package maintainers.

[0] [https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA34656/more-information-
ab...](https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA34656/more-information-about-skype-
for-linux-alpha) see "How has Skype for Linux Alpha been tested?"

[1]
[https://twitter.com/2bluesc/status/738073923120594945](https://twitter.com/2bluesc/status/738073923120594945)

------
out_of_protocol
So, one more js-based app.

After Atom/Slack it became obvious there will be plenty of them (Webkit The
RAM Eater) for every purpose.

I'd like to hear any technical details available. Is it "offline" package like
Atom? or "simple webview over web.skype.com" as mentioned before? etc

~~~
_RPM
Atom is seriously way too slow for me. I've gone back to VIM.

~~~
out_of_protocol
Try Visual Studio Code - written on javascript as well but way faster. Can't
beat vim ofc

~~~
Macha
Yeah, I dropped Atom because even a heavily plugin-loaded IntelliJ was
outperforming it, but vs code is not that much slower than vim on my devices.

------
sparky_
I really hate this trend of packaging every web app into its own WebKit
instance.

------
andrewclunn
About freaking time. One less headache for us Linux users. I am loving this
new Microsoft that recognizes that not everyone uses Windows.

------
towb
Not that exciting after running this for over a year:

    
    
      chromium --app=http://web.skype.com

------
santix
It's basically a closed-source Ghetto Skype[0]. Thanks, Microsoft!

[0]: [https://github.com/stanfieldr/ghetto-
skype](https://github.com/stanfieldr/ghetto-skype)

------
tkubacki
No screesharing though - seems like simple webview over web.skype.com

------
wink
Hmm, the web-based skype didn't work for me only 2 weeks ago and I got a "this
does not work on Linux" error.

Let's see if this works, when I need skype again...

